# At a loss for a Quality Exterior Trim Paint



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Cabot's "The Finish" is lo lustre but its pretty shiny I know Cabot doesn't list a semi but "the finish" is pretty shiny and I use it on doors all the time. Also Cabot was bought by Valspar and they today are nothing but a big box retailer paint and would stay away form there products. They have slightly started to change some Cabot products as I keep a watchful eye on it as if they change it to much I may change products down the road.


----------



## hometechnc (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks MakDeco... I have not used Cabot's The Finish, but will, and it performs anything like their Solid Color Deck Stain... I know I'll love it!

And thanks for confirming my concerns about Valspar. The really scary part about he acquisition is that they change the formulations of the Cabot line.
Let's hope that doesn't happen.

In fact, anyone concerned, should email Cabot and express their concern.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I have heard that the Cabot's at real paint store is different than the Cabots at Lowes, but am not sure if that is myth or reality. My paint store has found that formulas from a lowes store for cabots do not work with their Cabots.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey Dean,

From what I have heard is products are the same but lowes uses a different tinter so colors may be off from local retailer to big box. I do remember wolverine on this board mentioning that Valspar has been using a different resin in Cabots line (cheaper? not sure) since they bought it.


----------



## hometechnc (Jan 5, 2008)

MakDeco.... I can confirm that difference in color tinters! Just this morning, I installed new stingers for my front porch steps. The porch facing had been painted with Cabot's from Ace... the stringers were painted with the same color, but from Lowe's. 

Very Noticeable Difference in Colors! 

Also painted a back patio door with their Solid Color Deck stain, even though it leveled nicely, there is virtually no sheen, so... will try Cabot's "The Finish", and see how that looks.


----------

